# Chipotle Canadian Bacon



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

It was time to make a batch of back bacon. Americans call it Canadian bacon which confuses us Canadians all to heck.

I got a nice piece of pork loin and made up my usual curing rub. For each kg of pork I mix:


3 grams (2 ml) Prague powder #1
30 ml brown sugar
15 ml kosher salt
For those of you who haven't joined the rest of the world, the US measures are, for each pound of pork:

0.05 ounces (1/5 teaspoon) Prague powder #1
2 1/2 tsp brown sugar
1 1/2 tsp kosher salt
I put the pork on a plate and rubbed it with the mixture. I put the pork in a vacuum sealer bag and scraped any rub that fell of onto to the plate into the bag. I sealed the bag but did not suck the air out. You can use a resealable plastic bag.








I put the pork in the fridge for 12 days, turning and massaging every day or so.

I took the pork out of the bag and rinsed it under running water. I soaked it in cold water for 1 hour, changing the water once.

I patted it dry with paper towel and put it in the fridge overnight, uncovered, to dry and develop pellicle.






I rubbed 10 ml per kg (1 tsp per pound) of ground dried chipotle into the pork. I have used up to twice that amount depending on the heat you want.

I put the bacon in my smoker at 180 F and smoked to an internal temperature of 140 F. This does not fully cook the bacon but makes it easier to slice.That took bout 3 1/2 hours.






I let it sit in the fridge for a day and then sliced it.







Of course, you have to give it a taste.







I did a video of the smoke:



The Verdict

This has a nice mild heat that is just great! Give it a try!

Disco


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 24, 2018)

You made it , I know it's great . Never thought about making it spicy . Have to try that next time .


----------



## tropics (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks good and glad to see you making Canadian Bacon Points
Richie


----------



## zippy12 (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 24, 2018)

A nice little twist on a Disco standby. I'll have to work on getting the WSM to maintain 180 for longer period of time. Maybe the snake method. I really want to try my hand at Canadian bacon. 

Point for sure. 

Chris

p.s. is that the same shirt your wearing in your avatar?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks real good Disco!
No matter what you call it!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2018)

Great job looks great, so now what do we call it Canadian Back Bacon??
I actually have some curing in my frig right now (2 more days) but I used TQ I have never use prague powder #1. Yup I used Bear Carvers step by step. I'm thinking about rolling these in crushed black pepper,

Warren


----------



## goldendogs (Apr 24, 2018)

Great job Disco love the video, I never realized it was that easy to make, thank you


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> You made it , I know it's great . Never thought about making it spicy . Have to try that next time .


Thanks. It makes a nice treat!


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

tropics said:


> Looks good and glad to see you making Canadian Bacon Points
> Richie


Thanks for the points, Richie! All my bacon is Canadian!


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks for reading.


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> A nice little twist on a Disco standby. I'll have to work on getting the WSM to maintain 180 for longer period of time. Maybe the snake method. I really want to try my hand at Canadian bacon.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the point! You really want to give it a try. But you will find your family gets addicted to bacon like mine.

As for the shirt, it is not likely the same shirt. I have a lot of plaid shirts. Canadian you know.


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good Disco!
> No matter what you call it!
> Al


Thanks, Al!


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great job looks great, so now what do we call it Canadian Back Bacon??
> I actually have some curing in my frig right now (2 more days) but I used TQ I have never use prague powder #1. Yup I used Bear Carvers step by step. I'm thinking about rolling these in crushed black pepper,
> 
> Warren


You will love it with the peppercorns! That is one of my favourites. I started with Bear's method and TQ but I can't get TQ easily any more so had to modify my recipe.


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

goldendogs said:


> Great job Disco love the video, I never realized it was that easy to make, thank you


Thanks so much! You know it has to be easy if I do it.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 24, 2018)

Standing ovation Disco. Like! B


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Standing ovation Disco. Like! B


You are most kind, Sir!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 24, 2018)

Looking great Disco.  Next time I make back bacon I'm gonna use some chipotle on one piece (Miss Linda would shoot me if I made it all even a bit hot).
Love the video David.  It's a great "how to" for anybody who has never made back bacon.  But........I just gotta ask.  How did you manage to get in her will and end up with my Grandma's pink apron????        R.O.F.L.
POINT for sure.
Gary


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

I'll have you know that apron is white with chili peppers on it and was given to me by a dear friend. Not everyone has the courage to be a fashion leader like me!

If you make it, get Miss Linda to try one piece. It isn't very hot if you stick to 10 ml per kilogram.

Thanks for the point, Gary.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 24, 2018)

Another great post and vid.   I learn more from watching than reading.


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Another great post and vid.   I learn more from watching than reading.


Thanks, Adam! I like demonstrations too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice Job, Disco!!:)

Love your Videos!!

Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 25, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Disco!!:)
> 
> Love your Videos!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. Just passing on the wisdom of the master!


----------



## gary s (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks Great, nice indeed   :)

Gary


----------



## disco (Apr 25, 2018)

gary s said:


> Looks Great, nice indeed   :)
> 
> Gary


Thanks so much, Gary!


----------



## nanuk (May 30, 2018)

This reminds me of a cooking show I watched where the "Professional" chef was talking about chipotle, and his guest corrected his pronunciation.
the chef then "Corrected" her!
Her reply?
"Well, seeing as how chipotle originated in south america, and I am peruvian, I think I can safely say I know how to pronounce it."


----------



## disco (May 30, 2018)

nanuk said:


> This reminds me of a cooking show I watched where the "Professional" chef was talking about chipotle, and his guest corrected his pronunciation.
> the chef then "Corrected" her!
> Her reply?
> "Well, seeing as how chipotle originated in south america, and I am peruvian, I think I can safely say I know how to pronounce it."


Personally, I think that people get too concerned about correct everything!


----------



## WillRunForQue (May 31, 2018)

I don't make enough Canadian bacon, thanks for the idea for something new!


----------



## disco (May 31, 2018)

i6quer said:


> I don't make enough Canadian bacon, thanks for the idea for something new!


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 31, 2018)

Good looking grub disco! Always enjoy your videos too.
I am kind of chuckling inside because I couldn't help but have a name come into my mind for that "back" bacon with chipotle, but I cant say it here. Lets just say its NOT Canadian!


----------



## disco (May 31, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Good looking grub disco! Always enjoy your videos too.
> I am kind of chuckling inside because I couldn't help but have a name come into my mind for that "back" bacon with chipotle, but I cant say it here. Lets just say its NOT Canadian!


Thanks! We need a neutral name for loin bacon!


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 31, 2018)

disco said:


> It was time to make a batch of back bacon. Americans call it Canadian bacon which confuses us Canadians all to heck.
> 
> I got a nice piece of pork loin and made up my usual curing rub. For each kg of pork I mix:
> 
> ...



Wowzers! Your posts are so brilliant and detailed makes even a rookie like me wanna give it a try :D

P.S. I was wondering what Canadian Bacon was I kept seeing it crop up on here :rolleyes:haha. It looks great! 

Charlotte


----------



## disco (Jun 3, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> Wowzers! Your posts are so brilliant and detailed makes even a rookie like me wanna give it a try :D
> 
> P.S. I was wondering what Canadian Bacon was I kept seeing it crop up on here :rolleyes:haha. It looks great!
> 
> Charlotte


Trust me, making bacon is easy, even I can do it!


----------

